# Need help with filtration



## sharkbait (Feb 14, 2010)

I recently purchased a 60g tank and wanted to keep it in the beedroom. I originally purchased 2 penguin 150 filters and they were too loud. I returned one of them and bought an eheim 2234. The box says its rated for up to a 60g tank. Would you reccomend putting the one penguin 150 in as well or should the eheim do the job? Any advice would be helpfull as to how much filtration you need and if you can actually go by manufacturer suggestions.


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Honestly I would say its fine Eheim is new too me for filters but I just bought one back in december and it works just great. The flow doesn't seem to be the best but for some reason it has that extra edge that other filters dont seem to have.


----------



## petlovingfreak (May 8, 2009)

No you can't go by how many gallons they say on the box, look at the gallons per hour flow rate, you want your water turned over 5-10x per hour.


----------



## aspects (Feb 1, 2009)

canisters generally have a much slower flow rate and lower turnover than most HOB filters. 
the eheim canister will maintain your water parameters, and take care of ammonia conversion, however you might find that the canister alone leaves something to be desired in the mechanical department. 
it really depends on your maintenance schedule, and how much work youre willing to put in. the eheim canister alone will be fine for biological filtration, but you will need to vacuum your tank regularly to get solids out.


----------



## Sea-Agg2009 (Aug 2, 2008)

I love canister filters, and eheim are some of the best. Honestly the situation depends on your needs. If you have plants in your tank (a few go a LONG way), you really don't need much in the way of biological filtration. The biological media actually competes with plants for the nitrates that you are usually trying to take out. A few bio-balls or the ceramic bio-media that comes with most filters will be all you need. I believe carbon is highly overrated after the first few weeks of being set up. With that said, during those first few weeks it is very important in removing the heavy metals and other random stuff that doesn't need to be in your water. As for mechanical filtration, you can find media designed to safely remove particulates from your water. A cheap method is simply using filter floss, which a giant bag costs around 3 dollars. 

My view on gph (flow rate) is mixed. While getting a filter which is rated to just at your tank's size is risky, it can easily work if you rinse and clean your media every 2-3 weeks. The problem will come when you don't and your media is maxed out. You won't notice until your fish start showing signs of nitrate poisoning.

I have done tanks with ZERO filters at all. Many fish prefer tanks with low/no flow. In these cases, you have to reduce the flow rate on your filter if you can. In the end, seriously look at your tank, and determine what your needs are. If you take the time to get the media you need, then even 1 turnover per hour is plenty.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

E-heim filters have one of the lowest turnovers rates for rated tank size of any canister. But I've haven't heard that they are underpowered, just quiet. But the typical e-heim user has a heavily planted tank. 

I would say definitely run one of your existing filters on the tank for several weeks as the new canister gets "seeded". After that you can try it without and see how bad the tank gets. If you still feel you need another filter, you can a second quieter one at this point. But you don't want to just switch out all the filtration at once.

My personal preference is 2 filters on every tank, preferably different kinds. There is nothing as heartbreaking as coming home to dead fish because a filter has failed (clogged, not restarted after power flicker, seized-up motor, snail shell in the impeller, etc.)

Personally, I go over manufacturer suggestions whenever I can. I like a 10X turnover rate on my heavily stocked cichlid tanks, but I'm told this will blow away the average planted tank, so needs do vary.


----------



## sharkbait (Feb 14, 2010)

Thanks for all the advice it is really helpfull. I do have a few live plants on the bottom so hopefully they can help out. Does anyone know a good hang on the back filter that is pretty much silent? I heard the marineland penguin 150 was supposed to be but thats not the case.
Thanks


----------



## aspects (Feb 1, 2009)

sharkbait said:


> Thanks for all the advice it is really helpfull. I do have a few live plants on the bottom so hopefully they can help out. Does anyone know a good hang on the back filter that is pretty much silent? I heard the marineland penguin 150 was supposed to be but thats not the case.
> Thanks


no sir. marineland filters are garbage.
if you are going to buy a HOB filter, settle for nothing less than an AquaClear.
silent operation, and all around better filters than any HOB on the market. (id even be willing to put an AC110 against a few canisters)


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

All of the hang-on-backs have some amount of "waterfall" sound. How much depends on the filter and the water level. Some of my aquaclears are pretty quiet, some vibrate a bit and that can create a buzz where they touch the tank's lid. But if you want an aquaclear. http://www.bigalsonline.com/StoreCa...D-17289##2##7&query=aquaclear&hits=12&offset= Here is a good sale. I will agree the marineland filters are louder.


----------



## Sea-Agg2009 (Aug 2, 2008)

emc7 said:


> But the typical e-heim user has a heavily planted tank.


This is true for me, but I know many troph nuts that swear by the eheim brand. 
My filters have 1 or 2 carbon sacks, and everything else is devoted to mechanical filtration of some sort. As I've said, it's all about understanding what you need. 



> There is nothing as heartbreaking as coming home to dead fish because a filter has failed


This is true, but honestly if your fish are dying that fast there is something else wrong. There are many warning signs before a filter goes out. Usually the flow will slow from stressing the impeller, and things will get really loud before a filter just quits working. Unless you are cramming a ton of filter media into your tank, regular maintenance should all but eliminate this problem.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

SA, usually my fish will tell me the filter is out by how they act. But I do occasionally go away for a week or more and some of my tanks are too heavily stocked to do without filtration. Another advantage of the heavily planted tank. Better to have 2 and not need one. Then you are instantly ready to fill that hospital/fry tank.


----------



## Jman2453 (Feb 1, 2010)

thanks emc7, I was just about to spend $52 at Petsmart for a aquaclear 70 filter. That saved me some money


----------



## aspects (Feb 1, 2009)

I heard that they're being sold w/o media (in that link). Contact the seller to find out for sure. Either way, the sponges are like $5 (or less for the 70). Them you just need some bio-max.


----------

